# Possible CSUSA High End Buy? UPDATE 11/28



## dwilasnd (Nov 15, 2006)

11/28/06: Update after hard drive crash, Thanksgiving, Craft Show and work travel, I am back. I heard from CSUSA and they say that we should be good on stock, unless we order 100 of a specific finish. I will work the pricing and timeline. I think keep it open for a week and then order.



I just bought a few Jr Emp / Imperial's in the last buy. After my next show, I will be needing more. Anyone else? Could we get the # needed?


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 15, 2006)

I could use some. I had my first order for an Emperor Pen and didn't have one so I ended up paying full price.  OUCH! [B)]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 15, 2006)

Count me in!  I am into buying Statesman's and Emp's plus Jr versions as well as Imperials.

[][][]

they may be expensive....but they sell!


----------



## cd18524 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would be in for sure.  I would check with CSUSA.  I believe they just finished a group buy over at the pen shop and the inventory might not be available.

Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2006)

count me in mostley Jr. Statesmen


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 15, 2006)

Count me in for some jr statesman and jr gents


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 15, 2006)

I,d likely be in for a few Jr. Statesman and a couple others


----------



## les-smith (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd be in for at least a few of something. I'd need bushings and bits as well.


----------



## mewell (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in for more Jr. Gents....

Mark


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2006)

me too Mark


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would buy a few also.


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 15, 2006)

I would probably be in for a few as well.


----------



## bjackman (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in for some Gents


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 15, 2006)

I could use some Jr. Gents and a couple Gents.

Mike in Utah


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd be in for a few Jr Statesman and Gents


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd be in for a few Jrs, can't say how many right now.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd buy 2 or 3.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in the market for about 10 Jr. Gents if this is going to happen really soon.


----------



## gtanajewski (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in for 9-10 high ends.


----------



## JCooper (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in for about 20 Jr. Gents II's
Jack


----------



## crashgtr (Nov 16, 2006)

I would want some too.


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 16, 2006)

Might this include sketch pencils also? Either way I'm sure I'd be good for at least 10 of something.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 16, 2006)

I would like a few too![]


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in for some more.
Andy


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 16, 2006)

count me in for about 10 or so....


----------



## Goldsbed (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in for some Jr. Gents and Statesmans


----------



## panini (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd like to pick up 2-3 of each...


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I too would like a few. I need some Jr. Gent pencils, can that be included?

Janet


----------



## kmarr (Nov 16, 2006)

I could use some Jr. Gents and a couple Gents.


----------



## steve542 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would be interested in buying some, probably just 4 to 6.


----------



## arioux (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi,

If you ship to Canada, i'm in for a few of whatever you include in the buy, i'm out of everything[]

Alfred


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep, i am up for a few more as well.[]


----------



## DocStram (Nov 19, 2006)

Possible an Emperor or two and some juniors.


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 19, 2006)

Count me in for some Jrs.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 19, 2006)

I could use a few more Jr Gents also.


----------



## nvillerod (Nov 20, 2006)

A couple of jrs. for me


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 20, 2006)

I would like to order some Jr. Gent Pencils and Pens - and possibly a few high end pens.  What is the timetable?  Would we received prior to  December 10?

Best,
roger Garrett


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 20, 2006)

I will place a request if this group buy moves forward.


-Peter-


----------



## smoky10 (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />I will place a request if this group buy moves forward.
> 
> 
> -Peter-


So will I.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 20, 2006)

I would like to consider 2 or 3 gents.  I'm not quite sure how all of this works but let me know if its a go!


----------



## emackrell (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd be in for a few Jr Gents

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## bca1313 (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be in for a few JR. Statesmen


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 22, 2006)

I am interested in ten Statesman Junior(roller ball), four sets of extra tubes and one set of bushings.
Please, let me know if this group buy is a go!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 25, 2006)

Really tough to know what is happening with this "possible" group buy - no response to any of the people who posted asking for a timeline or ......?

Can the original poster please respond?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

Group buy is on. Please see the new thread.


----------

